# Enchanted HIll Moon Shadow x Willow 3-4-12 triplets



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

All 3 are girls! :greengrin: 
They were born 6AM today. 
Shadow had lost her ligs over 48 hours before! 
#2 & #3 were weak at first but are doing better. #2 is a tiny little girl. 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.267789043296588.64115.121645621244265&type=1


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

Too cute... Their all smiling in the pictures


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm seeing spots!! haha :laugh:
Adorable kids! and all girls!!! CONGRATS!!!
So happy for you   

:kidred: :stars: :stars: :stars: :kidred:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!!! Too cute!!  Congratulations Logan :applaud:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks they are all doing.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh, they are just beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Look at all the spots! Very Cute! Congratulations..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:greengrin: Lots of flashy kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## ~Rose~ (Feb 24, 2012)

So pretty! I just love all the spots!


----------

